# How do you keep / store your wired controllers ?



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2019)

Hello.

A moment ago it happens:

A Sony PlayStation 2 Controller which has been safely stored for 2 years is broken.

Cable break due to stupid rolling up of the cable.
I know, blame myself.

I do not have Containers or a Storage Warehouse to store all this Controllers,I have to put them into Drawers and Boxes.
I am sure you all know this case.

Wireless Controllers,yes it is a solution.And also a matter of money.

Do you have any *rational* suggestions for this ?

- cutting off Cables,yes I have tried it,funny,after that the Controllers no longer worked.
- hang on a clothes line,also a good idea,sadly next day when they are dry,all are gone.
- use a universal Controller,yes also tried,Neighbors Garage door opens each time when I play Mario Kart Double Dash.

I am "open" for any suggestions that keeps the Controllers and Cables longer work.

Thank you.


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 30, 2019)

There is no trick, they were made to break so you'd buy another one.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 30, 2019)

The best way is to simply wrap the cable into a loose loop (not around the controller, just loose) and then use something like a velcro strap or cable tie or whatever to keep them from getting tangled.

For long term storage, I've seen people recommend the above and then just putting each controller into a plastic bag, which can be useful as well though a tad wasteful IMO. 

Although wrapping them just around the controllers themselves shouldn't be that harmful to the controller's wire, unless you're pulling it extremely taut for some reason.


----------



## PityOnU (Aug 30, 2019)

Rule of thumb for maintaining cable integrity is to never bend the cable around a curve less than 10x the radius of the cable's diameter. Or something like that...

For controllers, the problem is generally the solder points on the PCB connecting the actual controller to the cable. Weakest part of the link.


----------



## IC_ (Aug 30, 2019)

I always wrap the cable around the controller


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The best way is to simply wrap the cable into a loose loop (not around the controller, just loose) and then use something like a velcro strap or cable tie or whatever to keep them from getting tangled.
> 
> For long term storage, I've seen people recommend the above and then just putting each controller into a plastic bag, which can be useful as well though a tad wasteful IMO.
> 
> Although wrapping them just around the controllers themselves shouldn't be that harmful to the controller's wire, unless you're pulling it extremely taut for some reason.



Thank you for your Advices.

That means like if the controller is original packaged (the way you suggested) is ok.
Like this:


 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PityOnU said:


> Rule of thumb for maintaining cable integrity is to never bend the cable around a curve less than 10x the radius of the cable's diameter. Or something like that...
> 
> For controllers, the problem is generally the solder points on the PCB connecting the actual controller to the cable. Weakest part of the link.



Only a thought: maybe hang it over an horizontal Bar like this ?
Very,very dumb and stupid idea ?


----------



## EmulateLife (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm just glad I don't ever have to use a wired controller ever again except for 2 games. My PS2 I have a Logitech wireless, my gamecube is on Wii U, my original Xbox all of them are on my RGH 360 except 2 that won't work on it. Those are the only two games I keep my original Xbox for and use a wired controller. I used to have a wireless controller on it too but it died but not worth it to rebuy one for two games. Everything older than that I use emulators.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 30, 2019)

But as nobody has time for that then as mentioned the connector section is usually the point of failure so I give a generous amount there, hold off the strain for a couple of loops and then spin the rest up as per your little brother wrapping it up.

If I am really invested in the concept I also have these little velcro straps. Got a massive bunch of them for next to nothing and they do well.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Sep 1, 2019)

I stuff the controller along with the cable loosely as not to bend the cable into a ziptop bag then into a tumbler for safe keeping.


----------



## AdenTheThird (Sep 6, 2019)

Wrap the cable around the controller...?
That's how I always do it, anyway.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello.

A little Update on the "Storage" Quest.

I "hang" my Controlles over the Rooms Doors Edge since I made this Thread:

No Cable Kinks or Breaks.




..only the Wii (U) Controllers were strongly oppose it.....

Thank you


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> A little Update on the "Storage" Quest.
> 
> ...


Can't really see anything, is that one of those German may-poles that you dance around with a tanker of beer?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Can't really see anything, is that one of those German may-poles that you dance around with a tanker of beer?



   

Better I think....


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> View attachment 197452 View attachment 197453 View attachment 197454
> 
> Better I think....


Much better.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 23, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> A little Update on the "Storage" Quest.
> 
> ...


shit if you were trying to sel yr house and someone came in and saw tht what would you say lol and is it pos to get a clearer pic

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

its ok i see the new pic


----------



## Deleted member 515616 (Feb 24, 2020)

I never really thought about it until now because a lot of my controllers are wireless. With my GCN controller though, I usually just wrap it around the middle. Only problem is that it can get kinda hard to unwrap and it makes these creases which can't be undone.


----------



## mewtek (Feb 24, 2020)

I usually tend to roll the cord up then use a twist/zip tie to keep it in place. Either that, or I'll just put it back into the original box the way it was when I got it, if I have the original box.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2020)

I've been using rubber bands.


----------



## vree (Feb 26, 2020)

I've been wraping the coards around the controller since the N64 zero problems with it.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2020)

^^ that's what I do too.  the only controllers that may not like it are the genesis for the genesis/mega drive classic.  they're very rigid imo.


----------



## MockyLock (Feb 26, 2020)

As it has been told before, the best way to store cables is to coil them in a loose loop.
No sharp edges, no strong bending.
Then i put the stuff (controllers, but video or power cords too) into plastic bag (such as those used for food in freezers). So they wont make knot.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 26, 2020)

MockyLock said:


> As it has been told before, the best way to store cables is to coil them in a loose loop.
> No sharp edges, no strong bending.
> Then i put the stuff (controllers, but video or power cords too) into plastic bag (such as those used for food in freezers). So they wont make knot.


Do you also giv them names


----------



## godreborn (Feb 26, 2020)

it's easier said than done, 'cause it's a problem if you have like a gajillion wired cables.  I bought some of the 8bitdo wireless cables for the classics due to cables being an inconvenience.


----------



## MockyLock (Feb 26, 2020)

i have drawers and drawers and boxes full of stuff coiled in loose and stored in plastic bags.
Easy to get them, out of dust and dirt, no knot






  NEVER AGAIN !


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 26, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> A moment ago it happens:
> 
> ...


I worked at EB GameStop for 14 years. I have never damaged a controller's plug by pulling it.

First thing to remember: NEVER wrap the cord around the controller. If you ABSOLUTELY MUST do this, then during the first wrap around, make it very, very loose.

Second thing is always to leave a little bit of tug when handling, using, storing wired controllers. If you don't know what I'm referring to, open up an original NES controller.

When storing wired controllers, wrap the cables like you would any other electrical cable. The longer the loops th better.

Basically, never create a situation where if the cable is pulled from one end, it doesn't pull from the other end. Lots of slack. You can even put controllers in a drawer and lay the wires above or below them. But remember, that slack is key.


----------



## MockyLock (Feb 26, 2020)

OrGoN3 said:


> I worked at EB GameStop for 14 years. I have never damaged a controller's plug by pulling it.
> 
> First thing to remember: NEVER wrap the cord around the controller. If you ABSOLUTELY MUST do this, then during the first wrap around, make it very, very loose.
> 
> ...


still speaking electronic cords ?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 26, 2020)

MockyLock said:


> still speaking electronic cords ?


Sorry I don't understand the response.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2020)

vree said:


> I've been wraping the coards around the controller since the N64 zero problems with it.


I still do that, but try to be a bit delicate with the controllers so that they don't get damaged somehow. The only times I have damaged cables is due to the previous owner, anyway.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 26, 2020)

Is someone about to say I'm taking my controllers to the grave with me


----------



## Mythical (Feb 26, 2020)

Biggest thing is not to bend the cable too tightly. I've broken amplifier cords to usb dongles this way.


----------



## Randall_Adams (Jan 8, 2022)

I've got more controllers than I know what to do with lol. If I see a good specimen at a thrift store I can't not buy it lol. We had a few ps2 controllers wire sheath break at the point it goes into the controller resulting in the wires inside also breaking, and a few broke without the sheath breaking. And that was back in the mid 2000s, so I'm very weary of my controllers breaking. My brother and I were on the ps2 almost 24/7 during the summer/weekends, and as close to 24/7 as possible when school was in session.

So I may be going a bit extreme for some of you guys, but I purchased a ~$200 3d printer and have printed a few boxy holders for my ps2 controllers. I wanted to make sure it had enough room to not kink the wire at the controller end or the port end. I also very much wanted nothing smashing the joysticks. I wanted to make sure they'd be resting straight up in their natural position, so I also made sure there was enough clearance above the controller. I lay the wire down on the bottom of the box in a very  loose circle and then rest the controller on top. I can stack the boxes on top of each other.

And coincidentally I have a bunch of leftover little crate-like boxes that hold 11 games perfectly in them that I was using for that purpose, and so I designed the controller boxes to fit 2 inside a crate. My box design is far from perfected, so I haven't printed many. I need to address some things with my 3d printer first, but I was wanting to eventually design the controller boxes to slightly sit inside each other or something, as right now the tops and bottoms are flat and don't prevent slipping. Though the slipping thing isn't a problem if they're in the crates, I don't wanna buy more crates and the boxes take up less room without the crate.

I haven't bothered putting any other controllers in the controller box yet, so idk if I need to adjust the design for anything yet.

Gcode and stl attached. If you makes lots of money selling these, or modified versions of them, then compensate me fairly haha. Uhm I guess if somebody asks, give me due credit. And if you wanna upload these somewhere, don't. Ask me first, I'll probably either upload them myself or maybe tell you idc if you do. Idk, I don't wanna be all lawyery. Just be coo. If I "perfect" the design I might wanna sell them somewhere lol so yeah. Okay. Have fun. Hope this post helps someone.


----------



## Infinitum8t (Jan 9, 2022)

I purchased velcro cord ties. Not sure how many came in a bundle. Maybe 100. 
Perfect for the controllers.


----------

